# Bay hippie outfitters 11/11 trout limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy trout limits this morning for Karl and his son cooper ! Give us a call to get in on some awesome winter time fishing and/or duck hunting !!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

